# Extension de garantie AppleCare - utile ou pas?



## Mickjagger (16 Juillet 2002)

Mon iBook 500 arrive vers la fin de sa garantie, comme j'envisage pas de changer d'iBook avant 2 ans (peut etre que j'investirais dans une machine de bureau plutôt), j'envisage de prendre une extension de garantie AppleCare (environ 250 euros pour 2 ans supplémentaires).
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà souscrit ce type de contrat de garantie? est-ce une bonne solution pour être tranquille plutôt que de payer une éventuelle lourde réparation en cas de panne (disque dur, carte mère, écran ou autre)?
Jusqu'à présent il marche très bien, mais je n'ai aucune idee du prix que pourrait me coûter un éventuel gros pépin sans garantie.


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2002)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> *Quelqu'un a t'il déjà souscrit ce type de contrat de garantie? *



oui je vien de le faire pour mon Ti



			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> *est-ce une bonne solution pour être tranquille plutôt que de payer une éventuelle lourde réparation en cas de panne (disque dur, carte mère, écran ou autre)?*



Surtout pour la tranquillité d'esprit car si t'on ibook tombe en panne (je dit bien tombé en panne et pas tombé par terre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) tu n'aura rien a payer




			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> *Jusqu'à présent il marche très bien, mais je n'ai aucune idee du prix que pourrait me coûter un éventuel gros pépin sans garantie.*



En cas de panne hors garantie apple aplique depuis 1 an des forfaits de réparation, dans ton cas en cas de panne hors garantie cela te couterai 41860 TTC (certain centre maintenance agrée en rajoute encore alors qu'il n'on pas le droit)


----------

